# Shimano external battery weight?



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I am running a Shimano BT-E8010 external battery, which is the 504wh version. They have just released a new 630wh version which weighs 7.7lbs, which is 2 lbs more than the 504wh. I can purchase two 418wh batteries (E8014) for the same price as the 630, which would give me a great range if I carry the spare. It would be great to save a pound of bike weight also if the 418wh was lighter, but everything i have found shows the 418 and 504 as being the same weight. Is this the case? If so I’ll just use the two 504 batteries I already have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

